# Calling all SM members Peppinos birthday party reveal!



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

First off I want to thank magalily Jodi's mom for the paw some gifts! We love you a lot! Then a big thank you to uncle Walter for the tuxedo! Peppino says thank goodness for my uncle Walter or I would be in a dress lol! A special thank you to Debbie brown for uploading the pics for me as there are to many lol and there's more to come! Also a shout out to our Nickee jones we love you! Well enjoy the pics and there's more to come! P.s uncle Walter we listened to sky fall last night!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My favorite!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes they had a fancy dinner then a boat ride to a tropical paradise with hula dancers lol James Bond theme lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Peppino scored - what great gifts from Jodi. Hope you had a great party, little buddy


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

*Peppinos 2nd birthday*



maltese manica said:


> Yes they had a fancy dinner then a boat ride to a tropical paradise with hula dancers lol James Bond theme lol


Peppinos cute pic


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Peppino is wearing the tux uncle Walter gave him


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nickee is helping us out


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Janene Heres The Party Bash Photo SweetHeart Ill Post as Many as It will Take for You.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you auntie Nickee


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mor Party.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Ya Yippee Ya********


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> First off I want to thank magalily Jodi's mom for the paw some gifts! We love you a lot! Then a big thank you to uncle Walter for the tuxedo! Peppino says thank goodness for my uncle Walter or I would be in a dress lol! A special thank you to Debbie brown for uploading the pics for me as there are to many lol and there's more to come! Also a shout out to our Nickee jones we love you! Well enjoy the pics and there's more to come! P.s uncle Walter we listened to sky fall last night!


After the party lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Janine, super cool party! Wow looks like all had a great time. Hope Peppino enjoys his great presents!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! You had an awesome birthday! I love everything! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

What a spectacular party!!!
Just love all the pics especially the little fluff with the hat.
Don't dare let LaCie look or she will feel hurt as she didn't get that grand of party.

But it is just her and I with the cats and we've
Love each other and that is what counts, right?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Janene really knows how to throw a party!!!! They all looked like they had a super good time!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

It looks like they had a great time. I just wanted to know did Peppino say "My name is Peppino, Maltese Peppino"? Just like James Bond!! :HistericalSmiley:
I liked the last picture of him sleeping with his hat. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tell me about the flappy - it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

wow!! That was so much fun. Lovely babies :heart:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> It looks like they had a great time. I just wanted to know did Peppino say "My name is Peppino, Maltese Peppino"? Just like James Bond!! :HistericalSmiley:
> I liked the last picture of him sleeping with his hat. :wub:


Nope he said my name is Smith....Peppino Smith!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> After the party lol


My name is Smith Peppino Smith


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday and OMG I love the last picture the hat. Priceless.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My favorite is the icing on his nose.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> My favorite!


 

looks like a great party, love the pictures especially this one with your littleman in his new hat


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Actually that is babinka in the hat being goofy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! Now you really know how to party! LOVE all of it!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aww happy happy happy birthday I love these photos xx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you Aunties and uncles! I am going to have another birthday party today at my grandmas so hopefully we can take more photos if its not to hot outside!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Omg...totally cute pics. I love the hat pic. What a stylish fella! Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Peppino!!

I love the After Party Pic  So cute


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a great party!
Janene, you really go all out for them! They are so loved!

I love the "shaken, not stirred" drinks with the baby carrot garnish!

Happy birthdy Peppino!!!!
Clearly, you had a great time!!!
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> First off I want to thank magalily Jodi's mom for the paw some gifts! We love you a lot! Then a big thank you to uncle Walter for the tuxedo! Peppino says thank goodness for my uncle Walter or I would be in a dress lol! A special thank you to Debbie brown for uploading the pics for me as there are to many lol and there's more to come! Also a shout out to our Nickee jones we love you! Well enjoy the pics and there's more to come! P.s uncle Walter we listened to sky fall last night!



My little James Bond!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Omg you can not get cuter than that. Seriously, you should enter it in a cute dog contest.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub:Oh how adorable the photos are!!!! .. All so very festive! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> First off I want to thank magalily Jodi's mom for the paw some gifts! We love you a lot! Then a big thank you to uncle Walter for the tuxedo! Peppino says thank goodness for my uncle Walter or I would be in a dress lol! A special thank you to Debbie brown for uploading the pics for me as there are to many lol and there's more to come! Also a shout out to our Nickee jones we love you! Well enjoy the pics and there's more to come! P.s uncle Walter we listened to sky fall last night!


Ahhh time to relax!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Ahhh time to relax!


It's hotter here than you know what! I need me a swimming pool


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Peppino looks great. Great picture.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Ha,ha, so much fun.....love all the pictures!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

What great pics! So blessed with good friends!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun was had by all. These pics are just so fun. 

Now, is that a carrot stick in water? Please share your menu with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Looks like a lot of fun was had by all. These pics are just so fun.
> 
> Now, is that a carrot stick in water? Please share your menu with us.
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: it was water martini's shaken not stirred with a carrot for a garnish! For dinner they had Duck with carrots,peas and potatoes!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Peppino I'm glad you had such a fun day and awesome party. We loved being your birthday buddy!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just want to thank everyone again for the lovely comments and birthday wishes for my little boy! It meant the world to me! Hugs to all!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I know I looked at the party pictures before, but I didn't say....WHAT AN AWESOME PARTY!

For sure, everyone had a great time. Too bad Jody could come to the party. He picked some great presents for his buddy.:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What great pictures and great gifts! Looks like they all had such an amazing time!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> My little James Bond!!


 
you are too cute little dude! Yes it is too bad Jodi couldn't come to the party! We love all our sm buddies but it is fun to have a new buddy from right here 'at home' in Canada.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Maglily said:


> you are too cute little dude! Yes it is too bad Jodi couldn't come to the party! We love all our sm buddies but it is fun to have a new buddy from right here 'at home' in Canada.


:wub: we wouldve loved to have you over as well Jodi!! :wub:


----------

